# Fracture Care - with a cpt code



## JCampbell

Can someone help me with a cpt code for a cuboid bone fracture?

Thanks!


----------



## kari2007

Try CPT 25645


----------



## pkozlowski

*Cuboid Fracture*

Try 28450


----------



## raidaste

There's 28450 for the Tarsal bone and 28470 for metatarsal bone. Whichever bone it is, this is what I'd use


----------



## sgoodknight

I agree with 28450 w/o manip or 28455 w/manip


----------

